# Chris86's get lean or die trying



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thought I would start a journal to keep my self motivated and keep my self on track .

I'm 26 12st 8lbs and 5ft11

Started going to the gym about 12 months ago(tho it's been off and on for a few years first 4 months I feel I wasted not knowing what I was doing and poor diet but feel I'm getting on track now starting weight 6 months ago was 14st 4 lbs last time on the scales i was 12st 8lbs

Goal over the next few months is drop as much fat as I can and hold on to what ever muscle I can then lean bulk from there, hear is some pixs of my progress so far !

I'm not back home from holiday till Sunday so il start updates then

Il be starting clen when I get home for 2 weeks at around 200mcg a day Il bump it up when I feel I'm getting used to it after the 2 weeks il be starting some dnp 

Work out will be push pull legs and cardio 2-3 times a week mostly cycling

push:

flat bench press

Military press

Dips

Skullcrushers

pull:

Deadlift

Upright rows

Close grip pull ups

Barbell curls

Legs:

Squats

Seated leg curls

Calf raises

Diet looks like this

8.30am whey shake

10.15am 2 eggs 1 white 1 bit of whole grain toast

1pm (200gs chicken) shandwitch in whole grain bread with myo light ,fat free greak yogurt and hand full of mixed nuts

3.30 whey shake

5.30 2 chicken breasts 100gs brown rice

8pm or after gym whey shake

11pm protein blend shake















Cheers for looking and for any feed back, il update this with my diet and work out plans etc when I get a chance


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> Thought I would start a journal to keep my self motivated and keep my self on track .
> 
> I'm 26 12st 8lbs and 5ft11
> 
> ...


As before best of luck dude! Subbed


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

ok so ive put on around 8 lbs from holiday (gutted lol) hoping a good bit of thats water and it will drop off fast

so today diet was nailed feel after eating crap on holiday i dont feel any need to cheat , took 120mcg of clen (forgot how much i love clen) shakes and cramps were back lol all so took 3gs of vit c to see if it will help me drop any water , 3 scoops of craze pre work out too

gym went great best for about 6 months mabby a break was what i needed,did push and kept intensity real high and give it every thing i got ,pump was crazy in my shoulders and triceps, added in 10 mins of sprints 30s on 30 off as well left the gym feeling sick as a dog and shaking like mad lol

il update my weight at the end of the week , should know were i stand then


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Subbed, interested to see how things go with dnp!

Not surprised your shaking so much if you're on clen and craze! :tongue:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Cheers man dnp should be great I'm looking forward to it , there the yellow 250mg crystal caps  im told there the dogs balls lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Post man was good to me today  50 crystal dnp caps I had 25 more coming too but there blue might start them tomorrow


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Good luck. Very interested in this as I was with your clen thread Chris.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed mate! Good luck!


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Interested to see how you get on with the DNP. Good luck. Subbed.


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck mate hope this goes well.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Cheers lads , gong to put the dnp off to Monday and just finish this week of clen


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks lads

had a crazy nite no clen today too as i left it in my car thats stuck miles away cos i cracked the rim lol no spare wheel as well pos renaultsport grr

any way made it do the gym did pull tonight, felt great doing deads again started light done 4 sets of 10 with 90 kg felt light headed by the last set lol with any luck il be sore tomorrow

back on the clen tomorrow lost around 4 lbs from getting back so far water i was say but still happy


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> any way made it do the gym did pull tonight


When i first read this i thought you'd pulled at the gym! Then i realised ... lol :whistling:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

J H said:


> When i first read this i thought you'd pulled at the gym! Then i realised ... lol :whistling:


my gf would have loved that lol


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

What doseage are you up to now with the clen btw? Seem to remember you were at a quite high doseage before?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> my gf would have loved that lol


Hahaha As long as its just a muscle you've pulled she wont mind!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

be 160 tomorrow mate il see how i feel,the longer i run it the less i feel the sides so keep bumping it up at 160 i was wild the other day i had to write up a job card in work was getting it real tight me make it readable


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

:laugh: I'm a bit worried about taking loads when i'm at work as i've already had two people ask me why i'm shaking so much!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol every day some one says something ,funny most of the time when ppl say to me I don't even feel like I'm shaking lol


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Started on the DNP yet!?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

just back from the gym did legs and i can just about walk now lol dnp starts tomorrow never got as much weight shifted this week as i would like tho il put pixs up tomorrow night and up date it every week so i can gauge if im heading the rite direction lol not sure im looking foreword to it tbh il just suck it and see  would like to run t3 as well but going to try it with out it first see how i get on keep to 250mg ed for the first week with any luck i will get on ok with it

opened the box with my dnp in it the other day(dnp is in a sealed bag) the inside of the box has turned yellow along with my bottle of superdrol and my adex that was in there too wtf lol

This turned up the other day too


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok just about to pop my first cap of dnp here are some pixs I took there now weight today is 13st4lbs (gutted I was 12st8 3 weeks ago  )

Just about to take my first cap now I'm abit nerves tbh lol o and i can hardly walk from squats as well :thumb:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Will be following this, going to start DNP my self sometime soon. Good luck


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks man not feeling any thing yet tho from what I read it takes a few days to build up


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dinner time 









Nothing much to report today feel a wee bit warmer now but nothing crazy could just be warm in my house for once , heading to the gym now too with any luck it will go well lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok nothing really to report on day one felt a bit warmer before bed and in the gym but that was it really , I'm told day 3 is when the sides start kicking in lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Subbed. You started at 12.8 which is about where I am now. Although I weighed 140lbs so have gone up. What cycle are you gonna run? looking forward to the results!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

250mg every day for as long as I can really mate if I can go to 500mg I will on week2 I'm 13.4 ATM mate dam holiday was hard on me lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha. I struggle to gain weight. Stuck at 12.8/12.10 atm added oats to my shakes eat approx 3000 calories a day atm 

Youll be huge after cycle  . What bf are you?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

No idea man , im just running dnp on its own ATM man to try and shift some fat keeping the aas for after the dnp


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Day 2 on the dnp still not much going on the doms in my legs is ****n killing me tho feel tired today as well might not be to do with the dnp, if any thing I feel fater lol could be starting to hold some water


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Subbed, are you.monitering your temp when using dnp? Or taking any extra supps?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

No man just vit c ,high5 zeros and loads of water

Start of day 3 not feeling much abit warmer and tired. No sweats and no weight loss so far (holding water?) on this diet I lose fat with out dnp tbh and with clen it falls off , hoping I start to feel somthing today tho my **** is starting to go wild yellow evn tho I'm drinking 5L of water a day


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Feeling like I've not been to sleep for weeks now must be doing somthing lol might take a few clen or eph to see if they wake me up lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

gym went good tonight defo alot warmer but tbh i would have thought i would have sweated more only mild sweats so far tomorrow could be a different story

so far so good no weight loss so far tho il give it time tho its only day 3 lol


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Is it raising your temperature throughout the day and at night? Or is it mainly just during workouts?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

all the time i work in the cold any way so its no big deal for me but ur not long working a sweat up, tbh i feel like ive lost weight (the way my t shirts fit etc ) just not on the scales hoping its water just

so far its no were ner as bad as i thought it was going to be


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

I thought you'd be feeling at least some moderate sides by now, but cant complain if your not lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm warm like but nothing crazy bit tired all the time as well nothing I can't deal with

I know it's good dnp too as loads on here use the same stuff who knows what tomorrow will be like lol


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> I'm warm like but nothing crazy bit tired all the time as well nothing I can't deal with
> 
> I know it's good dnp too as loads on here use the same stuff who knows what tomorrow will be like lol


Watch it hit you like a brick wall tomorrow! 

Anyway hope it goes well for you. Interested to see how much you loose on it


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

From I posted that I've been alot warmer ffs lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chris86:3392179 said:


> From I posted that I've been alot warmer ffs lol


Lol always the way


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok day 4 today no weight loss so far, ****es me off abit cos if I was using clen I would be down a few lbs by now diets been tight too

I keep reading about water weight that shifts once u come off it but I would like to know from some one who ran it before just how much water u hold

Think il up it to one in morning and one before bed at the weekend here see if I see any diffrence still not had any mega sweats just warm at times and feel tired


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

How long you running this dnp cycle?? If it doesnt go as plan u gonna hit the clen back on??


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Only day4 of 14days ,now yeah but it will work it's just ****ing me off cos I'm holding **** loads of water lol (I hope lol)


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ye fair enough... I will be keeping a close eye! Also did ur clen losses stay off?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

It would have had if I did not go on holiday for 2 weeks drinking etc lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok start of day 5 still no real weight loss feeling bloated etc when I take my socks off I've dents marks on my legs too , so hoping im holing alot of water , feeling no to bad tho tbh did 20mins cardio last night along with legs and u would have thought I ran 30k the sweat was lashing off me


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

will keep an eye on this chris


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hows the dnp going mate


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

not great had a bit of a mad weekend and diet went to pot really fcuked off with my self and i feel warm as hell , not happy with my self so going to stop the dnp tomorrow take 2 weeks off it and go back on. i have a motocross race next weekend and want to be feeling on top form for it too , going to do alot of cardio this week,nail my diet and see were we are at


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gutted mate, what happend


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Gutted mate, what happend


just me letting my self down ffs cracks me up man , just going to focus on the week ahead hit the gym hard and keep deit clean


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Still ****ing yellow even with drinking loads of water droped a few lbs so far but and looking leaner hoping over the next few days I drop a good bit more , coming down with the cold real bad today so feel like crap so happy I stoped he dnp when I did !

Gym was hard as hell tonight as I felt like crap but with any luck il feel better in a few days


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Water is defo starting to come off dropped 3 lbs or so in a day hoping it keeps going


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chris86:3412950 said:


> Water is defo starting to come off dropped 3 lbs or so in a day hoping it keeps going


Dropped lower than you starting weight yet? Or do you think you wer not on.long enuf?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah about 3 lbs so far happy saying I stuffed my face and drank all weekend lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Be careful running DNP and stuffing your face/drinking mate, its not stuff to play around with. Heat is a big factor when on it, some people break out in spots but could be due to the excess sweating.

IMO pointless being on DNP which is to lose fat if your going to drink and eat rubbish, as you will just put more stress on the body ...

Just my 2p's worth


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Goose said:


> Be careful running DNP and stuffing your face/drinking mate, its not stuff to play around with. Heat is a big factor when on it, some people break out in spots but could be due to the excess sweating.
> 
> IMO pointless being on DNP which is to lose fat if your going to drink and eat rubbish, as you will just put more stress on the body ...
> 
> Just my 2p's worth


i know that mate thats y i stopped it, next time i use it i wont be drinking etc not worth it at all ,really let my self down at the weekend tbh


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Whats the plan now then matey? You just going to be taking it easy before you get back on it?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok been ages from I updated ,just worked hard on my diet and even harder in the gym think my guts slowly going  feeling great this week just going to keep chipping away for a few months with no meds or peds then take a fresh look at things












Even ordered my self a new toy


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Great progress mate! Looks like you are doing well without the DNP or clen anyway!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks mate i dont know y but i still find my self warm after eating carbs and abit easyer to loss weight , the dnp cant still be in my system tho who knows lol ive 70 odd caps of dnp here too ffs might come in hand some day tho.

had a bit of a bad weekend diet wise so il have to work extra hard this week in the gym this week find it very hard at the weekend to stick to it!

il try my best to keep this updated too


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> thanks mate i dont know y but i still find my self warm after eating carbs and abit easyer to loss weight , the dnp cant still be in my system tho who knows lol ive 70 odd caps of dnp here too ffs might come in hand some day tho.
> 
> had a bit of a bad weekend diet wise so il have to work extra hard this week in the gym this week find it very hard at the weekend to stick to it!
> 
> il try my best to keep this updated too


lol Well if you hit a wall in the future then you've always got it there if you need it.

Whats your normal diet normally like? Going back to Uni in a few weeks and could do with sorting my own out properly! lol I always get tempted at the weekend as well!!

Yeah keep it updated matey :thumbup1: I like following threads like these of people who are at a similar level to me


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

diet is somthing like this man and through the week im very tight with my diet i wont have one bite of somthing bad lol

8.30am whey shake

10.15am 2 eggs 1 white 1 bit of whole grain toast

1pm (200gs chicken or turkey) shandwitch in whole grain bread with myo light ,fat free greak yogurt and hand full of mixed nuts

3.30 whey shake

5.30 2 chicken breasts 100gs brown rice some green beans

8pm or after gym whey shake

11pm protein blend or casein shake

ive a box of stuff here (superdrol test cyp adex and pct meds) when the time comes to use it i will but i want to be a good shape first and know im ready with diet etc


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> diet is somthing like this man and through the week im very tight with my diet i wont have one bite of somthing bad lol
> 
> 8.30am whey shake
> 
> ...


Cheers for posting that up. Any idea how many grams of protein that works out at per day? I think i'm going to be trying to get between 180-200 (possibly more) when i'm back at uni. I think i'll need to have more than 2 shakes a day if i'm to hit that. Dont think i will get up to that amount with just chicken & eggs. Plus i cant afford to spend sh1t loads on meat lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

here u go man i dont spend to much on food just stock up on rice and chicken when i can lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dinner  

Just about to head to the gym for chest and tris will bang 3 scoops of super pump first too hoping it will go well lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Even tho I said I was not going to I started dnp again today this time at 500mg ed hoping it gos better then last time


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Took 500mg at 8am today I'm warm as hell lucky i work out side lol hardly felt 250mg even after 7 days only went I took alot of carbs would I feel It , this is a different story


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chris86 said:


> Took 500mg at 8am today I'm warm as hell lucky i work out side lol hardly felt 250mg even after 7 days only went I took alot of carbs would I feel It , this is a different story


what kind od diet you running mate? supps?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Look a few posts up diet is unchanged from there man I drop a few lbs a week on it with out dnp so can't see a problem , taking vit c and high 5 zeros just man no t3 tho I might get some this week not somthing I want to mess with if I can do with out it


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Only the start of day 2 warm as **** now and feel drained even tho I had a good nights sleep , my **** is like a light sabre lol hoping I drop fat fast cos I'm not sure how long I can keep up to this in work


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Only the start of day 2 warm as **** now and feel drained even tho I had a good nights sleep , my **** is like a light sabre lol hoping I drop fat fast cos I'm not sure how long I can keep up to this in work


Just keep it up and say you get hot flushes lol.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Came home from work and went to bed for abit lol not sure what to do with my diet but for sure if u only eat complex carbs the heat is not too bad but dose more heat = more fat loss ? Who knows lol i just feel like poo and have no engey


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Came home from work and went to bed for abit lol not sure what to do with my diet but for sure if u only eat complex carbs the heat is not too bad but dose more heat = more fat loss ? Who knows lol i just feel like poo and have no engey


Surely more heat does, as it'll increase sweat!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

No idea lol might eat some jelly baby's here


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Woke up with a bit of a sweat on ,took a pi$$ jumped on the scales 4lbs down from yesterday  ! happy man today hope it keeps going like this !


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Whites if my eyes have started to go yellow lol great


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chris86 said:


> Whites if my eyes have started to go yellow lol great


great? lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> great? lol


Joking lol hope they don't get much more yellow tho il look like a freak lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

All most 2 lbs down today  , I'm drinking **** loads of water my **** is still shocking looking and my spunk is like a day glow green !

Im eating a good amount of fruit helps alot with feeling like crap on it


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

This might be my last day feel like utter crap here ........bad times


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chris86 said:


> This might be my last day feel like utter crap here ........bad times


lol so a total of what? 3days?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

4 days lol going to try my best to do 7days , it would be ok if I was not at work but it's real tough trying to work and feeling like this lol


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Keep it up mate! It'll be worth it.

Do you need PCT after DNP?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

No chance stopping tomorrow man the crab cravings are unreal on it and I feel so so bad , the sides of dnp are harsh man no to be messed with lol no pct needed man


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chris86 said:


> No chance stopping tomorrow man the crab cravings are unreal on it and I feel so so bad , the sides of dnp are harsh man no to be messed with lol no pct needed man


One mans garbage is another mans gold


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Haha lads. Well Chris, seems you've lost some weight anyway so can be seen as a success.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

NOM! NOM! NOM! DNP! :drool:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

chelios said:


> Haha lads. Well Chris, seems you've lost some weight anyway so can be seen as a success.


Yeah for sure still I don't think il ever use it again felt so bad it's not nice stuff at all , have a good think before u run it pal


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Yeah for sure still I don't think il ever use it again felt so bad it's not nice stuff at all , have a good think before u run it pal


I've heard a lot of that mate. Tbh clen has been making me really tired lately.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dnp makes me sooo wrecked I was coming home from work and going to bed FFs lol tho I never ran t3 and it's ment to help alot


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Successful weight loss Chris, were you running any AAS alongside the Clen/DNP? Had a quick flick throught the journal and couldnt see any mention of it.


----------

